
Sidecar: ‘We failed because Uber is willing to win at any cost’ - elmar
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/20/sidecar-we-failed-because-uber-is-willing-to-win-at-any-cost/
======
thorpus
Pretty impossible to compete with someone who's got $8B+ in capital to win
with. That's like bringing a nuclear bomb to a knife fight.

------
sharemywin
Except gm has 36 billion. And Google too much to count.

